# Refinishing supplies (like ReRanch) in Canada?



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone on this side of the border doing ReRanch-style supplies? I don't have spray equipment but want to do a LP top. Also, anyone know where I could find stuff like real metalflake (think custom car)?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I understand Mohawk out of Quebec has a full line of refinishing products. They even have a DVD on refinishing guitars!

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I understand Mohawk out of Quebec has a full line of refinishing products. They even have a DVD on refinishing guitars!

http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/catalog_browse.asp


----------

